# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  acne

## Dirty south

I just came off of a cycle two months ago. The cycle was great but the bumps on my chest will not go away. Any helpful imformation will be appreciated.

----------


## The original jason

Ok bro you need panthotenic acid (vit B5) you can buy it otc its excellent for getting rid you need to start off with about 5-10g per day then drop down to about 1-2 g when the acne is gone its not cheap but does the trick 

peace
jason

----------


## Big Al

What did you take and how long?

Are they solid red boils with no head?

BA

----------


## lethal

Hey bro's 
Im in week 7 of an 8 week sust, deca cycle and have some really annoying acne all over my back. I have two questions is the medicine OJ is talkin bout vitamin B-5 and is it ok to use during a cycle.
Lethal

----------


## pureanger

If you go to a dermatoligist and get accutane that will do the trick although its expensive and you have to go through a lot to get it it works the best.

----------


## The original jason

Lethal yes it is and yes you can take it while on cycle without worrying its excellent for back acne

peace
jason

----------


## lethal

Thanks bro,
I m gonna grab some tonight!
Lethal

----------


## lethal

Oh and one last thing is this a cream or a pill ?
Sorry just wanna get the right one!
Lethal

----------


## rippedstud

bumb
another ? is this something u buy at the pharmacy, or is it just like any other vitamin?
thanks

----------


## Dirty south

Thanks guys for the imformation. I will try these ideas.

----------


## eXcite

Hey Jason--- You know that's between 50,000 and 100,000 times the recomended dosage. Not trying to knock you bro, just want to know if that's safe.

----------


## partyboynyc

last summer i did bad on my chest.combination of gear and mad humidity in the city.i used neutrogena clear pore scrub in the shower then while my pores were open after showering i put on Differin gel(perscription).could substitute clear pore lotion(OTC) by neutrogena.my shit cleared up in like a week.oh well, for whatever it's worth.just looking out bro.

----------


## The original jason

hmm sorry i cant find the links to the info guys but yeah im sure its right positive i wouldnt give it out as advice if i wasnt! try it and see I have taken it many times no harm whatsoever just does the trick oh sorry yeah its a capsule not a pill or cream you can order it online i think walmsrt or swansons viatamins not sure of the urls

peace
jason

----------


## celly510

get some retin-a.

----------


## Adonis

The acne you are talking about is caused by the skin being more oily due to the gear use.

Accutane and all other prescription drugs are overkill unless you have a serious bad ass case of acne and are very expensive.
I used Accutane and my face was so dry that I could not smile or my skin would crack and flake off, not very pleasent looking IMO.

First off, don't let it get to that point to begin with.

1- Clean your face twice a day with a salicyc(spelling) acid soap, I know Neutrogina makes one and it's great. (don't over clean or it will make it worse)

2-. After you cleaned the face, just use any 5-10% Benzil peroxyde cream or gel, chose strenght depending on how sensitive your skin is, start low or your face will be dry and red.

The acne in your body will likely go away by just using a salicic acid body wash soap,again, Neutrogina has one, Jennifer love hewit does a commercial for it on tv.

Benzil Peroxide gel: 10$
Body wash: 8$
Face wash: 8$
That will last a month, sure as hell beats 100$-140$ for the prescription medication.

Save that money for more gear on your next cycle instead.

Keep  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jesse3497

accutane is great, i took it 2 years ago havent had acne since, its worth it if you can take the extremely dry skin

----------


## 03733+$

> _Originally posted by The original jason_ 
> *hmm sorry i cant find the links to the info guys but yeah im sure its right positive i wouldnt give it out as advice if i wasnt! try it and see I have taken it many times no harm whatsoever just does the trick oh sorry yeah its a capsule not a pill or cream you can order it online i think walmsrt or swansons viatamins not sure of the urls
> 
> peace
> jason*



I just got back from walmart! 

They said they dont carry it?

They had b-1, b-2, b-6 no b-5!!!

Any other ideas where to get it?

----------


## Uconish

will tanning help with the acne from AS

----------


## 03733+$

> _Originally posted by Uconish_ 
> *will tanning help with the acne from AS*


I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO 

TANNING DAMAGES AND DRIES YOUR SKIN OUT

AND ZITS FROM GEAR IS CAUSED FROM INCREASED SKIN OIL!

NEVER HEARD THIS!! ANYONE ELSE HELP OUT?  :Don't know: 

BUMP!

----------


## McBain

One thing I might add. ProActiv is an amazing facial cleanser system. It worked wonders for me (yeah it's that stuff on the infomercial late at night  :Smilie: ). I was skeptical because it was advertised on TV but it worked wonders for me, and some of my good friends, during puberty. It only costs like 50 bucks or so for a 2 month supply. Order the package deal that comes with 3 different lotions/creams and comes with a free gift of a deep pore cleanser (make sure it comes with that, it works wonders).

Not sure about the phone number to order the stuff but here is the website: www.proactiv.com DONT ORDER FROM THE WEBSITE THOUGH! Otherwise you don't get the free gift of the deep pore cleanser. Also I wouldn't recommend joining their little club where they send you a new batch every month as you don't need that much, and you don't get the free cleanser  :Smilie: 

For body acne I just use the antibiotic cream, just a dab on the spot and it goes away in no time. No side effects either except make sure you put sunscreen on if you will be in the sun for a while (you should do that anyways) because it makes your skin more sensitive to sunlight. I found that out the hard way by getting some killer sun burns  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sema

bump, interesting thread, but i have a question, does panthotenic acid work with regular acne too ? i'm not on a cycle, only 17  :Big Grin: , but i't disturbs me and all those soaps dont really help...

----------


## hitmeoff

> _Originally posted by Adonis_ 
> *The acne you are talking about is caused by the skin being more oily due to the gear use.
> 
> Accutane and all other prescription drugs are overkill unless you have a serious bad ass case of acne and are very expensive.
> I used Accutane and my face was so dry that I could not smile or my skin would crack and flake off, not very pleasent looking IMO.
> 
> First off, don't let it get to that point to begin with.
> 
> 1- Clean your face twice a day with a salicyc(spelling) acid soap, I know Neutrogina makes one and it's great. (don't over clean or it will make it worse)
> ...


If your acne is either cystic or persistant (like mine), simple Benzoil Peroxide, bady and face wash wont do much.

For anyone who has ever had bad or persistant ance, nothing beats Accutane, regardless of the price! Most accutane and former accutane user will attest to that.

I consider it a true wonder drug, and quite possible the greatest drug ever invented!

----------


## J-Dogg

Best advise i can give is see a dermitoligist, its so easy, call around for a cheap one and one you can get in fast.

I got in the very next day, it was easy as shit.

I sat down, he said, "what ya seeing me for".

I simply told him to prevent break outs, he asked if I'veb ever been treated for it before, i say no.

He writes out a perscription for a antibiotic "TETRACYCLINE 500MG"

Costed $7 for the perscription, works great.

----------


## still growin

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by 03733+$_ 
[B]

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO 

TANNING DAMAGES AND DRIES YOUR SKIN OUT

AND ZITS FROM GEAR IS CAUSED FROM INCREASED SKIN OIL!

NEVER HEARD THIS!! ANYONE ELSE HELP OUT?  :Don't know: 

You answered your own question bro! Acne from a cycle is due to excess oil. Tanning removes some oil by drying it out. enough said

----------


## SleepAtSchool

Sorry not trying to dog on u sells men but just use Isopropyl Alcohal 70% it's 85 cents at most stores use it once in the morning and once before bed make sure u wash ur face with hot water first to open pors but it really helped me i had the worst fucking acne and now all i got is a bump or two

----------


## MAGNUS

For acne go with the recommended dose of B5 (PANTHONETIC ACID) IT IS NOT TOXIC and will not damage you in any way, when your body deems the percentage in your blood too much it just excretes it via your urine and faeces. If things don't get better get hold of some Accutane and with the appearence of International Pharmacies accutane it is a viable alternative now. ** RULES!

----------


## poantrex

I would not recommend tetracycline. Prolonged usage will discolor your teeth VERY severely...

----------


## caladin

Accutane!

Kicked the shit out of my acne.. only zit I get now are shaving bumps and ingrown hairs!

----------


## houseofpain

depending on the severity of the acne, deoxycycline works much better than tetracycline, its by perscription only but it works although its not as strong as Accutane it still works.Accutane is usually for severe cases and it can't be beat, but it is getting almost impossible to get every since that damn kid flew that plane into some building and they said he was depressed and suicidal from accutane. There are some good face washes out there by neutrogena also one of them is in a purple bottle and it is sweet.

----------


## abstrack

http://www.b5clearskin.com/b5clearcap.html

or go to bodybuilding.com they have the b5 there really cheep, look under panthotenic acid , also i read a thread where a guys dermatologist told him to put betadine on his face and he claimed that he has never had a problem with acne since?

----------


## goldenFloyd

will accutane supress acne on a cycle? I have used it in the past and acne always gets worse as your body is adjusting its hormone levels, so I assume when someone comes off they get worse acne for like a couple of months - is it safe if yo uare not running orals (liver) to continue the accutane all the way through? how many past accutane users have had to be repeat users because of their cycling?

----------


## Chris19

hey Man...i reccomend anybody get on retin-a micro. Although it is a prescription, it really does the trick. I have been on dynacin, tetrocyclin, accutane and retin-a micro. Retin a seemed to be the best. I hate accutane more than any of the others. You can not keep enough chap stick, it makes you very sore in your lower back(does something with ur kidneys i think), you usually have to get blood tests done every time you have an appointment. Accutane is all around bad. I reccomend Retin-a Micro.

----------


## Chris19

Plus retin a is a creme, which will not affect your cycles. It is also improved from older versions of itself, because it no longer makes your skin peel like accutane does.

----------


## defender_emre

Hi, my name is Emre. I am a Turkey body building champion. I am 65 kg's.
My web site is www.emreakdag.gen.ms
I have an index about steroids . I wrote it. I can talk about it everyone in here. I dont have a good English so I cant join in the forums much..You can mail to me if you want to..
[email protected]

----------


## xtremesport14

5% benzo cream made my arms and back pretty close to perfect as I could get. I would definately recommend

----------


## gymcrazy24

Ive been on Tetralysal for about 3 months to clear up acne on my face, its not that bad really but i keep picking some spots so it doesnt clear up completely.

I see someone said it can make your teth go yellow with prolonged use, anyone know how long before this happens??

Also will the Tetralysal mess my current cycle up? Im 2 weeks in to a Test/Trenbolone /Winny course.

----------


## pal

i have been on tetracycline for a while on and off and if hasn't/hadn't done anything for my acne.. anything stronger but not as strong as accutane?

----------


## Dick Grayson

I was on tetracycline for almost a year and I noticed it when I stopped, so my guess would be about a year. I was on 250mg a day and went up to 500 mg when they started to come back. I stopped using it because the acne went away on it's own when I forgot to pick up some and didn't have a chance to go.

----------


## boyatunlv

[QUOTE]Originally posted by 03733+$ 
[B]

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO 

TANNING DAMAGES AND DRIES YOUR SKIN OUT

AND ZITS FROM GEAR IS CAUSED FROM INCREASED SKIN OIL!

NEVER HEARD THIS!! ANYONE ELSE HELP OUT?

I would have to disagree with this and say tanning does help out dramatically. The sun drys out the extra oil your body produces when taking a/s and has a lasting effect for several days after you tan. You will notice dramatically less oil on the skin. With a combination of retin-a or a cream with benzoyl peroxide 10% and some sun every few days you can expect much more clear skin. You could also try minocycline or a tetracycline which is not as drasctic as the accutane, but im not sure whether or not you could take that while on a/s.

----------


## Dick Grayson

Tanning also helps hides the blemishes and redness. It makes them harder to see.

----------


## Rx-AS

IMO...tanning definitely helps...

#1...the sun/fake bake dries out the skin

#2...the darker skin helps hide the blemishes/breakouts

#3...the release of the skin darkening chemical in your body (i can't remember the name, perhaps, melanin?) causes an increase in testosterone <----this tid bit is for you "natural" guys. Some people reading this post don't need an increase in testosterone, hehehe...

----------


## dirtball

I bought proactive and I hated it. I used it 2 months and my skin kept getting worse than its ever been.

----------


## Shortyrock13

> I bought proactive and I hated it. I used it 2 months and my skin kept getting worse than its ever been.


same here, no luck w/ proactive.

----------


## Nixter

Everybody has different answers for what works and what doesn't. There are different types of acne and different things work for different folks. I was on all sorts of perscription creams, gels, tetracyclin. Minocyclin, etc. That stuff did very little for me. For others it has done wonders. What I've finally found that works is B5. It's all trial and error. Find what works best for you.

Nixter.

----------


## Troyboy

There was one drug that a Dermo can perscribe, that actually trys to reverse protein synthesis. Which while on gear would defeat the purpose of being on it. I can't remember what it was exactly, it was an oral something, Not accutane. 

And about acccutane, i took that stuff for my face in jr high many years ago and its pretty nasty stuff, my skin was so dry from it. I think it permently damaged my skin, because i still have pretty dry skin. Oh well it worked amazing. But i would only use it to help Pretty bad face acne.

peace bros

----------


## traps4life

acutane and tetrocycline work wonders on the zits but the side effects are worse than juice

----------


## Nixter

Worse than Juice?? No way. I was on Tetra for about a year, there were zero sides. I'm on Accutane right now and my skin's a little dry, that's it. In a few rare cases people have more extreme reactions to accutane, but not tetra.

Nixter.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hey guys let me tell you,

If you are getting any acne from the roids you need to get yo ass on some mother****ing accutane cause the **** is insanely strong! It will clear up even the most hideous acne you have ever seen. 

If you are getting mild acne, go on a 2 month cycle. If it is more then even mild acne, just go for a full 5 month cycle. You don't realize the damage even mild acne will do to your skin long term.

Chicks don't like zits! They are really bitchy about that ****! Once you get scarring your sex life is over, take it from someone who knows!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hey guys let me tell you,

If you are getting any acne from the roids you need to get yo ass on some mother****ing accutane cause the **** is insanely strong! It will clear up even the most hideous acne you have ever seen. 

If you are getting mild acne, go on a 2 month cycle. If it is more then even mild acne, just go for a full 5 month cycle. You don't realize the damage even mild acne will do to your skin long term.

Chicks don't like zits! They are really bitchy about that ****! Once you get scarring your sex life is over, take it from someone who knows!

----------


## hardgainer1

the only thing that stopped my acne was going back on cycle

----------


## falcons 84

that sucks...ive been keeping my fingers crossed hoping i dun get any thing like that

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

I have had bad back acne ever since i got off of my first joke of a cycle.... I will try the B5 and let you guys know whats up.

----------


## 17 years old

i dunno if this is off the subject but i really wanna take stomething called Androtest which everyone that i know has used it reached outstanding results within the first 2-3 weeks.....i been taking proactive for about 2 years now and it did help,but i still have pimples and persistent developing ones too...i wanna know if i do take androtest is there any medicine that will prevent me from outbreaks,or would most of you guys recommend not taking it if my skin is already oily, or is there anything that would at least keep my ance the same and not get worse with a higher testosterone level while on the androtest???

----------


## Information

> i dunno if this is off the subject but i really wanna take stomething called Androtest which everyone that i know has used it reached outstanding results within the first 2-3 weeks.....i been taking proactive for about 2 years now and it did help,but i still have pimples and persistent developing ones too...i wanna know if i do take androtest is there any medicine that will prevent me from outbreaks,or would most of you guys recommend not taking it if my skin is already oily, or is there anything that would at least keep my ance the same and not get worse with a higher testosterone level while on the androtest???


You are under age. Your account has been suspended for 2 months until you turn 18.

----------


## SteelTown84

good info

----------


## thehalfbreed

I have a friend who is a respected RN and she said that Doctors try to veer away from Accutane because in pregnant females(which i dont many females that will be taking AS haha) it can cause you to lose your baby. Also in both females and males, there has been reported cases of Psychosis (written in an older volume of Davis Drug Guide). Just a lil bit of info to put out there!

----------


## Oki-Des

Hey Excite, just in case you wanted another opinion about what Jason said, I agree with him. I took fistfulls of the Panth. acid pills and then cut back and they worked great.

----------


## BEAMERMAN

Iam just getting all the info before my cycle and man this is a great thread

----------


## DannyNyce

yea, thanks, very informative stuff right here. lots of options for different cases

----------


## ZEUS3

i found proponate 100 helped me my back was covered and help from sunbeds 2

----------


## arlie92

I had acne like this before and laying in the tanning bed daily worked very good for me.

----------


## Branch_w

anyone ever try metrogel( prescription) for acne...my bro did and it worked good for him. Hes not using gear and dont even lift weights but still.

----------


## lifterforlife

Yeah Tanning sure does help with this little delima.

----------


## listerine

has anyone run bactrim on their cycle to fight acne before??

----------


## smokeyd

i get red bumps under the skin that never come to any sort of head, just oil and i only get them at the very end of cycle and afterwords, no amount of cleaning stops them,

----------


## ChemWizard1

is accutane a permanent solution to acne. Or what happens if you run accutane and clear up...and then go back on a roid cycle? Can you go back to where you were before the accutane, breaking out all over again????

----------


## AverageGymRat

I tried different antibiotics and anything you could possibly name, but the only thing that really helped me was an accutane. 3 months and all my bacne and other acne was gone. Red spots are still there, but they are fading away. Only side effect I noticed was dry lips which is easily controlled by Carmex or Aquaphor.

----------

